# Grinding Cat Food?



## RoseReveries (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm getting my new hedgie boy soon, and I've read in a few places that cat food is so hard that it can wear down or even break hedgie teeth as they get older. Would it help at all to grind up the cat food in a mortar first before I give it to him? I just want to make sure my new boy's teeth stay healthy


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

If you're getting a baby you could use kitten food, but best to use whatever the breeder/store are using until he is settled and then switch. Just be mindful of fat %.

Most people just give the kibble as is. I personally feel some brands are really hard and my boy struggled and then even refused to eat them ><. You can crush them or grind, but this might make it into dust/crumbs (is what happened when I used a coffee grinder anyways). I now soak my boys food, only way he will eat it. Vet says his teeth are perfectly fine. There's mixed views on whether this is bad for them, but in the wild they wouldn't exactly be eating hard kibble!

I do feed insects daily as well, so he is still having to chew and break down some food!


----------



## RoseReveries (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks so much for your reply! I didn't even think about soaking the food, that's a really good idea! Thanks


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Also, you can soak kibbles in water for a few minutes until the desired softness is achieved. Not only does this make them soft, it also reduces or dilutes the 'salt/sodium' content of dry cat food as well as automatically provide moisture for your hedgie while it is eating


----------

